# 1991 300zxTT advice



## Lanceth101 (May 31, 2013)

hello everyone I just want to start by saying this is car has always been my dream car... I currently finance a 2009 Subaru legacy a dealer will give me 12000 for it but I owe about 16500.... I saw this car on auto-trader... 

Cars for Sale: 1991 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo in Garfield, NJ 07026: Hatchback Details - 345019166 - AutoTrader.com

-is this car worth 14000???(what should I talk down to)
-should I not trade in my 09 for this car??
-what should I look for when inspecting/driving this car?? should I pay to have it inspected at the dealer??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IMO, I would pass, but I guess it's a matter of what you are looking for. Anytime I see body kits, aftermarket wheels and engine mods, it raises a huge red flag for me. I also question the 485Bhp esitmate from the 300 hp V6 with just "minor mods." Either the mods are more than minor or the estimate might be a bit "generous." If that's what you're looking for, I would definitely get a CARFAX for it and also get a reputable auto technician to give it a thorough inspection, especially if paying that kind of money. Value is going to be affected by how the buyer feels about the mods. For someone looking for a stock, unaltered 300zx, the mods will hurt the value. For someone who is looking to get a 300ZX and add all that junk onto it, most of the work is done and it will help the value. Sites like Nada.com and KBB.com can help you find the value for a vehicle; you'll have to figure out how the mods affect the value.


----------



## Lanceth101 (May 31, 2013)

thanks for your reply.. here is the carfax for the vehicle.. CARFAX Vehicle History Report for this 1991 NISSAN 300ZX im 22 years old and im on my own and I don't really want to put myself in a really bad situation here lol.. it says a 60,000 mile maitnence was performed on this vehicle


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Lanceth101 said:


> thanks for your reply.. here is the carfax for the vehicle.. CARFAX Vehicle History Report for this 1991 NISSAN 300ZX im 22 years old and im on my own and I don't really want to put myself in a really bad situation here lol.. it says a 60,000 mile maitnence was performed on this vehicle


If you're interested in the Z go check it out and make sure you get a compression test if you really want to buy this car. If the compression is lower then 135 psi then pass on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to NADA, average retail for a 91 300zxTT is about $7500. Put that into the carfax and it adjusts it to $8750. High retail, adjusted, is $12000. That at least gives you a ballpark area as to value, assuming there isn't any mechanical problems with the vehicle. These numbers are for a stock vehicle, not one that has been modified. As I mentioned earlier, those mods can either increase or lower the value of the vehicle based on what the buyer is looking for. Due to the lack of information, I can't really value your Subaru, but you can use the NADA.com site to do that. If the dealer is giving you a fair deal (and most usually don't), you are "upside-down" on the vehicle...meaning you owe more than the car is worth, which is never a good thing. Another problem is you are comparing oranges to apples. A 2009 Subaru is a world apart from a 1991 300zxTT on many levels. A good friend of mine who sells used cars always used to advice me to "never go backwards." In other words, don't replace a vehicle for one that is older. It's kind of a general statement and debatable, but there is some wisdom to it. You are asking us if it's a good ideal to trade in a fairly modern sedan with a good reliability reputation (which you still owe money on) for a an 18-year older, modified sports car which is less practical and will also be worse on gas mileage. To me, it doesn't really sound like a good decision, but only you can make that. Keep in mind that the zx is a 2-seater, which may become an issue if you want to drive someplace with more than one other person or if you have family plans. If you do decide to get the zx, I would also highly recommend replacing the timing belt and tensioner right away if it hasn't been done in the last 6 years; this will add to the expense. Good luck!


----------

